# You ain't FAT, you ain't NOTHIN'!!!



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Well folks, I think I have the ultimate costume idea. A little background: I have done a walkthrough haunt the last 3 years and haven't been ToTing with my kids in 4 years, all due to my haunts. Ya it was fun, but I'm scaling back to a yard display so I can go out with the kids this year. My 6 year old daughter and I are the most right-brained people in the family, and we devised the perfect costume for me: The "Fat" costume from the Weird Al video! If you have no idea what I'm talking about, the video and song are a parody of Michael Jackson's "Bad" video. What makes this extra funny is that I'm far from that body type. I'm 6'0'' and weigh 205 lbs. I'm a weight lifter and dabble in MMA. But we both laugh our butts off at this video. I think that would be a fun costume to wear and easy to make. I would pull around a wagon full of Twinkies, Ding-Dongs, candy, etc. and let the neighborhood kids trick-or-treat from me while a say lines from the video like "eat this, it's good for you" as I hand them a HoHo or something. I'd carry an old-school boom box on my shoulder blasting the "Fat" song. I'd just stay in my neighborhood, and all my neighbors already know that (a) I'm a little "off", probably from repeated blows to the head, and I'm also a law enforcement officer, so I'm not handing out poison candy or anything to their kids. Has anyone seen that "fat" suit replicated and if so, how was it done? I don't want the suit to be too hot or bulky, so I was thinking of using a hula hoop to make the enormous waist line and adding a few things here and there to add to the girth of my arms and legs. I would wear fake glasses and a wig and fake mustache to look as close to Weird Al as possible. Where I'm kinda stuck is on the face. I HAVE to have the tripple chins! Any ideas would be helpful. Yeah it's a werid costume, but tell me YOU wouldn't laugh at a guy dressed like that dancing up and down the street like an overweight Michael Jackson toting a cart full of Twinkies....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That would definately be a funny thing to see. I say go for it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great and super fun idea!!! You'll have more fun that night than any of the kids!!! I don't have any ideas or suggestions for you at this time, but I will let you know if I come up with anything! I so hope you put this costume together and post a video of it for all of us


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Inflatable fat suit?

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...d=1t:429,r:13,s:0&tx=35&ty=45&biw=985&bih=568


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That fat suit would be perfect!!!!! Now I gotta find one and see how much it would cost.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I know it's a silly costume, but I'd have a blast and I think it would be a good laugh for everyone


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

One of our party guests came in an inflatable suit..a spoof on a weight lifter I believe. They are pretty reasonably priced. Only reason I know that is that my friend is CHEAP and would never have gotten it otherwise!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone ever seen like a latex glue-on thing to make a double chin with?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...fKqUkG1rA&sig2=QCzSrVFtCodkuJMWAs31uA&cad=rja


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...fKqUkG1rA&sig2=QCzSrVFtCodkuJMWAs31uA&cad=rja


Thanks for the link, that's perfect


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hula hoop will *not* work- it will kink/bend and flop.I have some sort of steel wire in my costume that I got from a costume shop. Good luck- I love your idea.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Hula hoop will *not* work- it will kink/bend and flop.I have some sort of steel wire in my costume that I got from a costume shop. Good luck- I love your idea.


Thanks for allowing to not waste my time Debbie! I'm not a great costume designer obviously. I think I might go with the inflatable fat suit idea. Hopefully it will make me FAT enough. Have you seen that video? He's friggin' huge! I'm thinking the fatter, the better.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny, I just saw Weird Al in concert last week. I've seen him 4 times now. Anyway, he did FAT in his costume...it was a pretty amazing quick change. And that link that UndeadVoodooMonkey is EXACTLY how he does it live. A quick bit of spirit gum here and there. OR you could do it this way...


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

MorbidMariah said:


> It's funny, I just saw Weird Al in concert last week. I've seen him 4 times now. Anyway, he did FAT in his costume...it was a pretty amazing quick change. And that link that UndeadVoodooMonkey is EXACTLY how he does it live. A quick bit of spirit gum here and there. OR you could do it this way...
> YouTube - ‪Weird Al changes costume‬‏


When I saw this live on stage i was also amazed at how fast he changed. He must have an extraordinary prosthetic, and a makeup person (or team) to match.

The inflatable sumo suit may be the cheapest and most comfortable way to go. I live in AZ, where it is frequently 90 degrees on Halloween, so overheating is a real issue. Still, I was looking at this fat suit:








I think a clever guy could make this by first making a duct tape dummy of himself, and then gluing furniture foam to clothes on that dummy. Even lighter would be polyfill. Lighter and cheaper would be plastic grocery bags, but I wouldn't want to be in it.

Maybe, if you have the XXXXXXXXXL sized clothes, you could make liners for them to accommodate stuffing. That would work for a night of trick or treat, thought it would not be suitable for many nights.

You will want a seam up the front or back for sure. If you do MMA, believe me when I tell you slipping this on like a T-shirt will be more uncomfortable than escaping a triangle choke. I made my gargoyle muscle suit that way because I could not have a seam in the front or back, and getting into and out of it was the pits.


----------

